# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  how to get a pro card

## operationgetbig

im tryin to figure out who exactly can earn a pro card. I know you have to compete at an npc show to enter the ifbb. i'm looking at national qualifier shows. is the overall winner from the national qualifying shows the only one allowed to compete in nationals? or is it the winners from each weight class? who is eligible to go pro from nationals?

----------


## FireGuy

I believe it has been changed to the top 2 people in each class of a National Qualifying show are qualified and that qualification is good for 2 years. Once qualified you have 3 shows at which to earn a pro card. The USA's and North American Championships, 3 of the class winners are given Pro Cards, at the Nationals in November each class winner is given a pro card.

----------


## FireGuy

Also, I am not sure how up to date you are on the contest scene but....the difference between winning at a National Qualifying show and even finishing top 10 at one of the 3 National shows is like comparing a Single A baseball player to a Major League player. There are 100's of bad ass bodybuilders that compete at Nationals for several years and cant crack the top 5 let alone win. It is a whole different game at that level.

----------


## operationgetbig

> Also, I am not sure how up to date you are on the contest scene but....the difference between winning at a National Qualifying show and even finishing top 10 at one of the 3 National shows is like comparing a Single A baseball player to a Major League player. There are 100's of bad ass bodybuilders that compete at Nationals for several years and cant crack the top 5 let alone win. It is a whole different game at that level.


im brand new to the contest scene. just curious about the whole process.

----------


## FireGuy

Was by no means trying to deter you just trying to give you an accurate picture of how things work. Qualifying for Nationals is not really hard. There are a lot of National Qualifying shows with very little competition. Especially if you are competing as a super heavy. Many times you will be the only one in your class.

----------


## The Deuce

Yep, Having the Dream and Goal to Go Pro is pretty much EVERY BODYBUILDERS destination that they have mapped out.. it's the ones WHO WANT IT BAD ENOUGH that get it.. 

That plus Being the Best Looking MO-FO up there all the TIME, EVERY TIME.. is what I imagine gets your Pro-Card, but then again OperationGB I am right where you are.. JUST STARTING OUT.. 

But I PROMISE You and Each and EVERY Member of this Board. I will be PRO. I will Make it. My Heart, my determination, my knowledge, my training, my diet, my supplementation, and MOST importantly.. My God Given Genetics!! WILL get Me there... I promise you all this !!

I'll keep everyone updated of my Succes and/or Failures Along the Way...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ebaker3

> Yep, Having the Dream and Goal to Go Pro is pretty much EVERY BODYBUILDERS destination that they have mapped out.. it's the ones WHO WANT IT BAD ENOUGH that get it.. 
> 
> That plus Being the Best Looking MO-FO up there all the TIME, EVERY TIME.. is what I imagine gets your Pro-Card, but then again OperationGB I am right where you are.. JUST STARTING OUT.. 
> 
> But I PROMISE You and Each and EVERY Member of this Board. I will be PRO. I will Make it. My Heart, my determination, my knowledge, my training, my diet, my supplementation, and MOST importantly.. My God Given Genetics!! WILL get Me there... I promise you all this !!
> 
> I'll keep everyone updated of my Succes and/or Failures Along the Way...


I'll do the same!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Yep, Having the Dream and Goal to Go Pro is pretty much EVERY BODYBUILDERS destination that they have mapped out.. it's the ones WHO WANT IT BAD ENOUGH that get it.. 
> 
> That plus Being the Best Looking MO-FO up there all the TIME, EVERY TIME.. is what I imagine gets your Pro-Card, but then again OperationGB I am right where you are.. JUST STARTING OUT.. 
> 
> But I PROMISE You and Each and EVERY Member of this Board. I will be PRO. I will Make it. My Heart, my determination, my knowledge, my training, my diet, my supplementation, and MOST importantly.. My God Given Genetics!! WILL get Me there... I promise you all this !!
> 
> I'll keep everyone updated of my Succes and/or Failures Along the Way...


LOL. probs to ur future ducey due

----------

